# Grafikkarte für 170€



## yoshie117 (4. Januar 2003)

Wenn Ihr eine neuen Grafikkarte kaufen wölltet im bereich 170€ +/-10€ welche würdet Ihr nehmen. Ich bin m Moment für ein Radeon 9500 maya2 von gigabyte,. Aber ich weß nicht ob das die beste entscheidung it. Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2003)

also ich würde da eher zu der geforce2ti4200tendieren , die ist auch ganz ordentlich ....und ich persönlich mag ati karten sowieso nicht so sehr , bis auf die 9700


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

schön das du keine ati karten mags,
aber warum stellt sich die frage?

die preise sind niedriger, die bildqualität
ist um einiges besser und die treiber sind
um einiges besser als die von nvidia.

es kommt jede woche ein neuer deto raus,
was soll sowas? ati ist da anders.

die frage wäre, wofür du die graka brauchst,
für spiele, nur anwendungen oder sonnstwas.

guck dir diesen test an, die radeon 9500 ist
besser als die ti4600, vorallem mit fsaa und aniso
hier


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2003)

ah, ich hatte , sie mit der radeon 9000(pro) verwechselt...
da ich die 9000er mehr in dem Preisniveau erwartet hätte.
Sry, wenn du dich schon so gut mit Ati-Karten auskennst , kannst du mir auch sagen ,ob du mir zu der 9700 raten kannst , dann kann ich meinen andren thread schliessen


----------



## yoshie117 (4. Januar 2003)

*re*

"Anders sieht es bei der 9500 (ohne PRO) aus. Hier hat ATI die Zahl der Pixel Pipelines von 8 auf 4 reduziert, was sich dramatisch auf die Performance der Karte auswirkt."

maht das wirklich so viel? Weil ich wollte mir die nicht pro holen. Weil die pro kostet gleich um einges mehr.


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Paule _
> *Sry, wenn du dich schon so gut mit Ati-Karten auskennst , kannst du mir auch sagen ,ob du mir zu der 9700 raten kannst , dann kann ich meinen andren thread schliessen *



ja.
die karte ist im moment die beste karte die du
erwerben kannst. unter hohen einstellungen,
also 4xFSAA 8xAniso ist die karte bis zu 250%
so schnell wie eine ti4600 unter diesen umständen.
die frage ist nur, ob du jetzt die karte kaufst, und
in einem halben jahr dann wieder eine neue


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2003)

ok , danke, ich denke ,mal , dass ich mir die radeon 9700 hole 
der pc soll ja ein wenig halten  so , jetzt geh ich den thread schliessen , und meinen pc für ne Lan einpacken 
Grüße
Paule


----------

